# 1970 GTO and Jacking up the car with stock jack



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, I have a 1970 GTO and usually carry around a small rolling floor jack in a case, just in case I get a flat while cruising around. I know that in the past, one just used the jack that the car came with and that was that. Now that the car is old and concerned about scratches and other things, what do others do? Would you use the stock jack if the car had a flat or is carrying around a floor jack normal?

In the past, I have attempted to use the stock jack on my 68 and 66 GTO in the garage as a test but seemed not right to do. Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IMHO the OE Stick jacks should be just for show. 
Unless you have no option I would stick with the 2.5/3 ton floor jack.

Yes the OE jacks work when used properly and have for decades but they fall over very easy so why chance it.
I like to drive as much as possible and always travel with tools and my floor jack.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

I like the idea of an old suitcase to keep floor jack from flopping around.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

newsandu002 said:


> I like the idea of an old suitcase to keep floor jack from flopping around.


X2, a great idea, cheap to implement as no one seems to want to carry a old suitcase when rollers will do.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

I use a scissors jack and piece of 2x6 board for a base if needed. Relatively light weight and easy to stow and carry.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Agree, the factory bumper jack should only be used for show, their use can be dangerous & create damage to the bumper. i actually crack the the windshield using one under the front of my '77 T/A. 

Over the years, have had numerous Pontiac A & F-body's in here that had a cheapie $30 small steel floorjack in the trunk. Several were stored in a plastic case. I might have got one functional use out of them before they made it into the scrap pile. Have a scissors style screw jack in my old diesel Volkwagon (yard chaser). it works decent on flat concrete but I've fought it multiple times out in the dirt.

Also have several 75-80 lb floorjacks, have a 35 year old Allied (one of the orange ones) that goes in the back of my truck, have rebuilt that $60 jack 3 times. It makes a decent yard jack, for years I carried the heavy beast on my shoulder. Honestly, its just too bulky to load in the back of any of my Pontiacs. All the '64-72 A-bodys have rather flat trunk floors & I just don't see a lot sense to having a heavy plastic case, suitcase, or loose floorjack sliding around back there. Instead, what I've done is taken a padded canvas firewood carrying bag & I keep a smaller rapid pump alum floorjack in it, along with a $30 12 volt air compressor. In the back of my son's latemodel 4Runner, he has one of his old team batbags. Inside it has the same alum floor jack, the same $30 12 volt aircompressor, two small pieces of 2 x 10, a set of jumper cables, & one of my 1/2 drive flex head ratchets with a 2" extension & lugnut socket. He's a little over hour away, plays college baseball, & over the last couple years has put the jumper cables & jack to use, though not on his vehicle.


----------



## rolm (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you, like the old suitcase idea.


----------

